# Most Passive Aggressive NF



## somnuvore (Sep 27, 2013)

Didn't take a moment's thought to pick INFJ.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I am INFJ, as are my 3 closest friends from college. Yes, I know passive aggression... lol


----------



## sassysquid (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm very passive aggressive when it comes to issues that I don't particularly value (which are many things). I feel like there's no reason to be aggressive and disturb the peace if it isn't necessary. 

If you can easily avoid making someone feel bad by just letting something go (that isn't that important to you), then why not? Not much to lose anyway.


----------



## Kitsune Love (Jul 8, 2014)

Yup, INFJ's are SO passive aggressive and you're so much more mature for calling us out on it. No really, I mean it. Congratulations on being so right.

xD
Seriously though, I've caught myself being passive aggressive in really bad situations and it sucks but I'm lucky enough to have good friends to call me out on it so that I can reflect on it later and discuss it with said friends when both parties have calmed down.


----------



## sacrosanctsun (May 20, 2014)

infj all the way. don't make them angry, they will not forget. and sometimes never forgive


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

So, I see most of you guys voted INFJ. I have no problem with that. That's FINE:laughing:


* *




grumble grumble grumble




What? no! I didn't say anything. You're hearing things. Go back to reading and posting in the thread, sweetie


* *




stupid poll!




Seriously, I think you're seeing things. Oopsie! I think I made a booboo on your tires. You may wanna call AAA before you leave.


----------



## Maximus Deus (Jun 8, 2013)

INFJ. I've only known one, but I am still 100% sure of my answer.


----------



## mony (Jun 18, 2014)

Ouch, didn't think my type stood out that much in such a negative manner. :/
Well, if more people understood the confusion, complex thought process and how overwhelming the situation can be to an INFJ, maybe people would change their mind. Sometimes we try to make things better, but because of some us have a bizarre way of thinking, we only make it worse unintentionally. 

Nevertheless, don't take it personally.


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

INFJ or ENFP. I wish I could choose both.

@sassysquid Your avatar is frightening. Twilight Zone?


----------



## sassysquid (Jul 16, 2014)

EDLC said:


> INFJ or ENFP. I wish I could choose both.
> 
> @sassysquid Your avatar is frightening. Twilight Zone?


Yes!! One of my favorite moments.

"Room for one more, honey..."


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

sassysquid said:


> Yes!! One of my favorite moments.
> 
> "Room for one more, honey..."


Nightmares for days.


----------



## Pabuterasu (Dec 26, 2013)

I am the epitome of passive aggressive.


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

Haha, why are INFJs considered to be so passive aggressive? XD I know a couple beside myself, and we're all pretty… Straightforward, I guess.


----------



## VirtualMuffin (Dec 25, 2013)

I only get passive aggressive when I'm extremely stressed. And most of the time it's not even intentional. It's just how I say things when my mind is going crazy. 

When I'm calm though I just don't drop down to anyone's level if I can help it. I'll just speak calmly as they are raising their voices to tremendously high levels. It helps me resolve conflicts a lot better. Whereas when I'm angry my judgement is always clouded, I'll use sarcasm a lot (of which people are surpised I actually have) and be extremely snappy.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I wouldn't say aggressive, but I am passive. I tend to just blow things off instead of getting angry. If someone makes me mad, I will usually just avoid them for a little while to be alone.


----------



## Chris Merola (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm INFJ, I've always been very direct in my confrontations and issues with people. From what I've seen from my INFP friends and my INFP ex of 16 months, they have a SERIOUS passive aggressive streak. To be fair I am of high school age, maybe as time goes on these conflict styles change and my type becomes more passive aggressive but I had no idea INFJs are seen that way/ are that way


----------



## Grad0507 (Dec 12, 2013)

I hate conflict. I don't know if I would call myself passive-aggressive, just conflict-avoidant.


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

I vote INFJ with INFP being a close second.


----------

